# USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss



## der_knoben (27. Mai 2011)

*USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Hallo,

ich besitze das HAF X und dort lagen für das Front-USB3 2 USB3 Kabel bei. Allerdings dienen diese nur der Umschleifung der rückwärtigen USB3 Buchsen nach vorne, was ich für eher bescheiden halte.
Da es mittlerweile einige Boards gibt, die auch USB3 auf der Platine für die Front anbieten, wäre meine Frage, ob es über Cooler Master möglich ist, solch ein Kabel zu bekommen: USB3 A-Stecker auf 20poligen Mainboardstecker?

MfG


----------



## IronAge (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

ASUS 2 Port USB 3.0 Slotblende | eBay

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » USB Kabel/Adapter » IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern


----------



## der_knoben (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Deswegen müsste ich immer noch die Kabel von hinten nach vorne verlegen. Leider ungünstig.


----------



## GBopt (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Deswegen müsste ich immer noch die Kabel von hinten nach vorne verlegen. Leider ungünstig.


 
Ich habe dasselbe Problem und war deshalb in Kontakt mit dem CoolerMaster Support. Traurig, dass sich mein Händler da nicht engagiert hat. 
Es hat einige e-mails zu CoolerMaster gedauert, bis der issue verstanden wurde. Eigentlich unverständlich, da alle Kunden aller Gehäusehersteller
bei der Kombination USB 3.0 Ports und den relativ neuen Sandy Bridge Mainboards davon betroffen sind.

Die Aussage war dann, bis Ende des Monats würde es diese Kabel geben und ich solle mich wieder an den Support wenden. Das mache ich diese Woche noch 
und dann wird man sehen ...


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Danke GBot 

Die USB 3.0 -Implementierung auf diese Weise hat einfach Kostengründe.
Wenn neue Technologien implementiert werden, ist das ohnehin oftmals teuer. Und in diesem Fall hat man, je nach Modell, die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Lösungen.

Ein Kabel, wie Du es Dir vorstellst, haben wir leider nicht im Angebot.


----------



## der_knoben (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Wirklich Schade. Aktuell brauche ich es zwar nicht, da ich keine internen USB3 Stecker haben, schön zu haben wäre es aber, da sich das ändern wird.
Dann muss ich halt ma lweitergucken.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## StormyMaster (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Keine Ursache


----------



## TheReal (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Lian Li hat mittlerweile einen solchen Stecker im Angebot. Schau mal bei Caseking, die haben ihn.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Ja, den Stecker kenn ich ja. Ich dachte halt, dass es sowas, was bei USB2 Standard war, auch für USB3 kommt.
Naja, aktuell brauch ich es auch noch nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

So, hab grad gesehen, dass beim CM Storm Enforcer genau solch ein Kabel von 2x USB3 auf USB3 Mainboardheader dabei ist (Habs mal rot eingerahmt) - Bild im Anhang. Kann man das Kabel vllt doch irgendwie von euch bekommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ja, den Stecker kenn ich ja. Ich dachte halt, dass es sowas, was bei USB2 Standard war, auch für USB3 kommt.
> Naja, aktuell brauch ich es auch noch nicht.


 
Kommt auch, aber eben erst mir der nächsten Generation von Gehäusen.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Naja, wenn es das für das CM Stormer Enforcer gibt, kann man das bestimmt auch so an den Mann bringen. Von daher dachte ich, ich frag nochmal.


----------



## trucker1963 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Hallo!

Probier doch mal das hier :Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Zubehör » BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Prinzipiell gut, nur mit 7cm etwas zu kurz.


----------



## StormyMaster (4. August 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Bin mir nicht sicher, ich frage aber mal nach.
Dauert aber ein paar Tage...


----------



## der_knoben (4. August 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Danke, müsste dann natürlich auch die entsprechende Länge für ein HAF X haben.


----------



## StormyMaster (10. August 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Anscheinend gibt es solche Adapter, sie sind bislang jedoch nicht im Shop verfügbar.
Muss mal schauen was ich darüber noch herausbekomme


----------



## StormyMaster (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: USB3 A-Stecker auf Pfostenbuchse für Mainboardanschluss*

Sieht im Moment leider schlecht aus.

Ich versuche nochmal nachzuhaken.


----------

